# Crucial Ram service center



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 22, 2017)

Iam planning to buy crucial RAM ddr 4 8  gb but  was looking for their after sales service and support 
but couldn't find any one in India ...can anyone help regarding this 

if there is some service center of crucial exists in India or not ,else will postpone my crucial Ram purchase


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2017)

Just a coincidence but I also searched about crucial ram service centres in India for a friend interested in it.I found out that there are no official crucial service centres in India & one has to ship it to UK/EU at their own expenses to get RMA.

MX200 SSD Warranty and Support in India. - Crucial Community


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, amazon lightning deal right ? I and ZTR were also prepared to buy but couldnt find service center, so didnt buy.
Ended up buying kingston value ram. Its probably still on sale too.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 22, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah, amazon lightning deal right ? I and ZTR were also prepared to buy but couldnt find service center, so didnt buy.
> Ended up buying kingston value ram. Its probably still on sale too.


Yup right ... No use if there is no single service center in India 

Kingston value Ram not in 8 gb stick


----------

